# Florida Keys fishing



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Leaving for islamorada on the 6th any info on a fishing guide.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Google Maps... Zoom to Islamorada...search Fishing Guides..
You'll see many...Check prices, boat, reviews, ect.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You LUCKY DAWG!! Are you looking for backcountry or ocean side?? And eat at LAZY DAZE, one of our favorites for cooking our catch and menu choices for nice dinner with a ocean view.Reserve a balcony table,wonderful.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Fishermans Paradise


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

joekacz said:


> You LUCKY DAWG!! Are you looking for backcountry or ocean side?? And eat at LAZY DAZE, one of our favorites for cooking our catch and menu choices for nice dinner with a ocean view.Reserve a balcony table,wonderful.


We like the inshore the most,will try to go 2 days.Thanks for all the info on eats also.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, I am envious! Have fun!

Another alternative is to rent a boat at Captain Pip's at the end of Marathon Key. They have nice boats with GPS, and will give you a few good spots to hit. Always did good with them.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

If your looking to go bottom fishing check out Capt. Dave Shuger in marathon. He runs a 30' HydraSport CC search Sweetenuf charters. I went with him last year in May and he'll wear you out. Caught a bunch of black grouper, mutton snapper and yellow jacks along with about 6 other species. Hi light of the trip was a 500 lb goliath grouper that ate a 30 lb black on the way up. Had an unforgettable charter experience with him. Great guy


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you can get a deal usually by visiting the small marina near the Bass Pro Shop at Islamorada. just walk around and talk to captains mid-week. there is always someone looking to put some folks on their boat.

other than that. Bud-n-Mary's https://www.budnmarys.com/


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

double post. not sure how i did that one...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Try Captain Hendrix at http://www.fearlessfishing.net/

He put us on the fish. Simply checkout the post and you will see that he is putting people on fish every month of the year and multiple days each month. You won't be disappointed. Not sure if he does inshore


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

I see jimmy johnson sponsors a big tournament each year. Any one interested in throwing a $1000 each next year and getting a captain? Sounds like a bucket list scratch off to me. Wish I was going as well


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

willy heft said:


> Leaving for islamorada on the 6th any info on a fishing guide.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Islamorada has a ton of inshore guides operating out of there. There are a bunch that work out of the bass Pro shop there. Make sure you research your options, as we have had great guides... and others not so much. Caught fish with both.. but some are definitely better than others


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Islamorada has great fishing, but gets a ton of pressure, and the guides are more geared for the tourist passing through. If you were willing to drive a little south, look at Cudjoe Key. From there you are able to fish not as pressured water, and will find better value in terms of pricing. I highly reccomend Andrew Tipler of Last Cast charters. He is excellent, and very versatile. He can do back country, patch reefs, wrecks, and the Gulf Stream. He is an avid fly guy as well (Orvis). He's very well known, and has done many trips with George Povoromo. I've fished Key West, Islamorada, Largo, and Marathon quite a bit, feel free to message with any questions.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

caseyroo said:


> Islamorada has great fishing, but gets a ton of pressure, and the guides are more geared for the tourist passing through. If you were willing to drive a little south, look at Cudjoe Key. From there you are able to fish not as pressured water, and will find better value in terms of pricing. I highly reccomend Andrew Tipler of Last Cast charters. He is excellent, and very versatile. He can do back country, patch reefs, wrecks, and the Gulf Stream. He is an avid fly guy as well (Orvis). He's very well known, and has done many trips with George Povoromo. I've fished Key West, Islamorada, Largo, and Marathon quite a bit, feel free to message with any questions.


Thank's every one for responding,alot of good info to check out,so many fish so little time.


----------



## goby (Apr 22, 2004)

Capt. Rick Rodriguez- Seahorse Charters out of Whale Harbor,Islamorada.
Fished w him 5 different occasions.
Very Good trips for Sailfish
305-664-5020


----------

